# What does everyone look like?



## bloombaby586 (Apr 5, 2008)

I saw this post on another forum I am a member of and I thought it would be cool to do it here.  Let us see the pics of you and your family.  I want to put a face with the name.  Here are some pics of me, my friends, animals, and fiancee, Tony.


----------



## pbradley (Apr 5, 2008)

me and Escobar


----------



## Muddyfoots (Apr 5, 2008)

Me to the left, in front of bam bam, Choctawlb to the right..


----------



## awstapp (Apr 5, 2008)

*the family*

heres pics of me/ all of us at the beach last year and/ the wife and kid


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 5, 2008)

Adorable little boy awstapp!  Here are a couple more of my animals and my fiancee.  I love taking pics and LOVE sharing them!


----------



## K80 (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow! Yall have way to many pets there girl.

I'm the ugly one laying on the tailgate.


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 5, 2008)

K80 said:


> Wow! Yall have way to many pets there girl.
> 
> You can never have too many pets....but yes we are getting there!  I work as a vet tech and so anything that coems in and needs a home, I take in.  I am a sucker but I love them all to death and they live better than some children!  They have their own rooms, beds, toys, ect.  If you are wondering I have 4 dogs (2 dobermans and 2 labs), 4 cats, 1 ferret, and my snake Mango.  My fiancee says no more and I agree since we will be welcoming in a baby in the near future.
> 
> Jennifer


----------



## K80 (Apr 5, 2008)

I have one dog and that is more than enough.  Oh, and he sleeps outside on the ground.

Congrats on the baby


----------



## docklight (Apr 5, 2008)

Only three dogs and a cat for us
good luck with that baby and always
take time to go outdoors with them
time goes by faster than you think
Me and Maureen
PJ_Mary_Lizzie
see what I mean


----------



## FERAL ONE (Apr 5, 2008)

those are great pics docklight !!! here is our most recent family portrait. chris angie and ethan, pleased to meet ya !!!


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 5, 2008)

Those are some great pics dock light and feral one!  I love family photos!  I have taken some with my fiancee and we will take some when the baby gets here and post them!  Thanks for the advice I know that time flies!

Jennifer


----------



## wickedjester (Apr 5, 2008)

Avatar is one of my boys and his date.

Here are a few of me,wife and 10 year old!

Good looking pics yall!


----------



## redlevel (Apr 5, 2008)

Me and Chipper.  You might have a hard time putting a face with my name from this one.


----------



## docklight (Apr 5, 2008)

Chipper has a nice gun


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 5, 2008)

*This is me and mine*

The pics are bad, but it's the best  I could come up with.


----------



## redlevel (Apr 5, 2008)

docklight said:


> Chipper has a nice gun



Yep.  Parker.  He knows how to appreciate it, too.


----------



## fishbum2000 (Apr 5, 2008)

me , my kids, and the best one ever taken of my grandmother, a few weeks before she went Home


----------



## ajordan (Apr 5, 2008)

Im the fat guy on the left...Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuakerBoy (Apr 5, 2008)

Me, My daughter and Molly our dog.

No pic of my wife handy.


----------



## chinquapin (Apr 5, 2008)




----------



## gabowman (Apr 5, 2008)

I just love posting my picture! Here's me...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 5, 2008)

docklight said:


> Only three dogs and a cat for us
> good luck with that baby and always
> take time to go outdoors with them
> time goes by faster than you think
> ...



docklight, love those shirts you and the wife are wearing!!  Great looking kids too, especially the girls!!  Good thing they got their looks from mom.


----------



## knifemaker (Apr 5, 2008)

redlevel said:


> Me and Chipper.  You might have a hard time putting a face with my name from this one.



Do you always show your best side? Just kidding, I've met you face to face, and hope to again sometime. I think, after saying that, maybe not.


----------



## gabowman (Apr 5, 2008)

And since we're posting pictures of pets here's mine. They are photogenic as you can see ...


----------



## LadyGunner (Apr 5, 2008)

me at my fav place - taken this Dec.






and then my little boy (who is also in my avatar)


----------



## Greg Tench (Apr 5, 2008)

My daughter and myself at  our favorite place !!!


----------



## howie_r (Apr 5, 2008)

I am not even sure If I have any pictures of me now I gotta go searchng.


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 5, 2008)

Alright,we'll try this again! The pics are still bad, but here they are. 
The first is my youngest boy, Chase.
2nd, My lovely wife, Sherry, in the info(?) room with my oldest son Jason, aboard the USS Taylor.
3Rd..My skinny butt with my oldest, Jason, on the Taylor.
4th...My best and most faithful friend, Kraut!!


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Apr 5, 2008)

*pics*

Pic of me as a child and couple of me now. Also a pic of Mercedes my APBT .....I was trying to put a pic of my fiance but it wont load.


----------



## RackNBeardOutdoors (Apr 5, 2008)

Greg Tench said:


> My daughter and myself at  our favorite place !!!                                                                                            View attachment 132458




That is Dale Earnhardt


----------



## Vineyardhunter (Apr 5, 2008)

The fiance....Been togeather 2yrs 11months.


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 5, 2008)

Beautiful pics everyone!  Keep them coming!


----------



## silvertitan (Apr 6, 2008)

Back row Me, Tonya, Jaxon
                 Front row Dylan and Hannah
 
                 Easy boys she's only 12 and I have many guns

                          Heartbreaker

                          Trouble maker


----------



## biggtruxx (Apr 6, 2008)

heres one of me,wife and 10 month old son


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2008)

Me and the Redhead, the cat "Poops on the rug", and Taffy.


----------



## bulletproof1510 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Me*

At work as usual, I'm the close one and partner is in background.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 6, 2008)

Guess i will take a stab at it...

1st one is a recent pic of me after a long day, and after a round from the 240B burned my chin.

2nd and 3rd is of the wife to be at the range (her first time)

4th is our dogs

last one is of one of my best friends and I when we were here in Iraq in 2005.

Only thing missing is our cats...which will be added in a minute.


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Apr 6, 2008)

Cats!!

The one above is the psychotic cat and the fluffball is our Catnip addict cat.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 6, 2008)

*Good Times*

and lots of fun.....pic's of my boy


----------



## nickel back (Apr 6, 2008)

here some more


----------



## Unicoidawg (Apr 6, 2008)

Me and the better half on our Cruise in Jan 08


----------



## rabbitgirl (Apr 6, 2008)

well we have 12 dogs and six of them are babies 
1 goat 
3 rabbits and
10 chikens
                   So a total of 26 animals


----------



## docklight (Apr 6, 2008)

thought I should add my extended family
and like bloombaby said there's alot of them
but I couldn't imagine havin to do without
a single one  <:{{{><
Jinx
Lucky
Tucker
Miss Daisy
& Winnie_Mary's dog and my 
first grandchild_spoiled rotten


----------



## docklight (Apr 6, 2008)

Tucker got left behind


----------



## DYI hunting (Apr 6, 2008)

My favorite hobbies and an old Army picture from Thailand.


----------



## Skunked (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is me and my girl, some of my friends, my brother and me with our cars, and my dog.


----------



## secondseason (Apr 6, 2008)

First pic is me from Thanksgiving last year.
Second pic is Satchmo and I fresh from the woods last season.


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 6, 2008)

rabbitgirl said:


> well we have 12 dogs and six of them are babies
> 1 goat
> 3 rabbits and
> 10 chikens
> So a total of 26 animals



I am glad to know somebody actually has more than me!   I have always wanted a goat but I just don't have anywhere to put it and I don't think he would do well inside with the rest of my babies.  I am glad to see this post is catching on!  Keep those pics coming!  Everyone has beautiful families and animals!

Jennifer


----------



## chuckb7718 (Apr 6, 2008)

Satchmo!!!! You lucky dog!!!


----------



## contender* (Apr 6, 2008)

One of our 8 beagles


----------



## Kyle5050 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Me, Bear, and some buddies...*

This is a picture of my Dog Bear when he was just a little fella.






This is me and Bear after my first deer of the season last year.






This is me and some buddies after a wedding this winter.  I am on the right.


----------



## Lady Ducked'up (Apr 6, 2008)

It would take me all day to post picks of all of us and our animals. My husband and I have 3 kids over 80 animals.

5 dogs Gus, China, Kady, Peaches, & Nelly
2 goats  Billy and Bonnie
2 pigs  Giggles and Porky
1 horse  Cracker Jack
1 fish     Hush
6 ducks
3 guineas
4 turkeys
2 cats  Lil' John and Socks
60 (probably more quit counting)chickens


----------



## SKINNERZ71 (Apr 6, 2008)

Kyle5050 said:


> This is a picture of my Dog Bear when he was just a little fella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


so does "frenchy" ever go huntin with ya?


----------



## Kyle5050 (Apr 6, 2008)

*Ha...*

No, he is not much of a hunter.  We used to fish quite a bit, but this was his wedding, so I have a feeling we won't get to go at all now!


----------



## aaronward9 (Apr 6, 2008)

this is me!!


----------



## aaronward9 (Apr 6, 2008)

since MCBUCK isn't near his computer, I'll go ahead and post his pic for y'all!


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is a pic of me and the wife right before Karlee was born.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is my baby girl now.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Apr 6, 2008)

And me and my son.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Apr 6, 2008)

And my other Kids Kasey and Koda Bear.


----------



## Todd_GA_CO_09 (Apr 6, 2008)

Koda Bear


----------



## Dana Young (Apr 6, 2008)

*pics*

my granddaughter and me,my wife ad youngest grandsonand me and grandsons


----------



## soretoe (Apr 6, 2008)

Me & my new decoration







Me & a couple of buds
















Me & grandson






Oldest son




Youngest son


----------



## F14Gunner (Apr 6, 2008)

Myself and myself.  Been Turkey hunting this morning and was going round and round with then.  Don't know if I;m coming or going.


----------



## redneckcamo (Apr 6, 2008)

*us ....*

this is gina ,me, amber ,dee...............


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 6, 2008)

me with a lil buck from a few years back





me with a turk (left)





me on the phone at a woodys gathering...not sure which of yall took this pic





cell pic of LLove





me and LLove





and a bad one of me and LL





and LL with a bow





LL and tristen





me and Reilly at a very young age


----------



## Red Man (Apr 6, 2008)

first is me with my daughter thus the name Red man


My family




my oldest daughter



my son



my most recent of me


----------



## hogdawg (Apr 6, 2008)

me and the girlfriend


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 6, 2008)

I don't have many pics of myself, as I'm the only one who pics up the camera in my house....

My Wife, 8 year Daughter, and 4 year old Son on our last trip, and our last soccer game.  Thank you God for such an awsome family!!





















(my daughter is on the left)















And well, me?  Here is the lastest self portrait of my ugly mug!


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 6, 2008)

Here's my family..
Ian and Leia




Aimee bein a booger with a mustard face 




Ian and Aimee goofin off 




Nathan and the lil uns




Just Na




Nathan and I fishin last summer


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 6, 2008)

What a bunch of good looking kids. Good thing they take after their mamas!


----------



## goob (Apr 6, 2008)

*me*

heres a couple of me.


----------



## goob (Apr 7, 2008)

*yup*

two more..


----------



## LLove (Apr 7, 2008)

lol well i was thinkin about postin pix but it looks like JT beat me to it


----------



## Ms. Steyr (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is a picture of me and my fiance, Jeff, at country fair last year, and here is a picture of me when I got my new truck!


----------



## BRANCHWYNN (Apr 7, 2008)

*BRANCHWYNN Gang*

View attachment 132920Branch-7 Year Old At Camp

View attachment 132921me And Branch

View attachment 13292212 Year Old...Wynns' Christmas Gift To New York....MY SOCIAL BUTTERFLY

View attachment 132923me And Wynn Easter

View attachment 132926TAEKWONDO

View attachment 132927COUPLE OF THE BOYS AT THE CLUB (LOW-LIGHT PIC)

View attachment 132928WYNN-CLIMBER

View attachment 132929PAW AND WYNN N.Y. 2007

HAVE TO SWITCH COMPUTERS TO GET A FEW MORE OF PAW AND FLINT...TOMORROW....YAWN


----------



## Buzz (Apr 7, 2008)

This is me: 






my better half





Christmas Picture





Catching some big Lanier Spots


----------



## docklight (Apr 7, 2008)

branchwynn
lets put sports aside
GT has blessed my son
and family with something
no one can ever take away


----------



## BBDJR (Apr 7, 2008)

My Fiance and I


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 7, 2008)

OBX  







FX Jenkinswife and I in Colorado







FX Jenkinson and wife






On the Shenandoah






working






Hunting


----------



## flattop (Apr 7, 2008)

Great pics everybody!


----------



## widowmaker1 (Apr 7, 2008)

me and my tribe--i'm the one with the horns .


----------



## flyingt (Apr 7, 2008)

Heres a picture of my wonderful family and I, plus a picture of our pet Chewy.


----------



## turtlebug (Apr 7, 2008)

Well here's me.....























Oh wait a minute, wrong pic, lemme find one with my makeup on. 

Okay, here's me and my cat Torchamedes





My 14 year old Harley from 4th of July last year...





Me and my Mini-Me Abbey from a few winters ago





My hubby Mr. T-Bug and his dad at a Wildcats game last season.





My Reese-Cup





And our Bitsy-Boo





The rest of the cats refused to sign the copyright release papers.


----------



## Davis31052 (Apr 7, 2008)

*here we are*

First my dog. Yeah, he's spoiled rotten. Secondly, My bride Tracy. Third is my son, Mickey, and lastly me.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 7, 2008)

oh well I might as well give yall few pics.

The first one is me when I found out about SAnta...the second well its just some of the family and me Im on the left.


----------



## Derek (Apr 7, 2008)

me and my little one at Easter...


----------



## PWalls (Apr 7, 2008)

Some of us are too ugly to take pictures and too stupid to know how to post them. Ya'll should be thankful.


----------



## puredrenalin (Apr 7, 2008)

I will post some tonight...Great pix everyone!!!


----------



## Randy (Apr 7, 2008)




----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 7, 2008)

My girlfriend and I 





Go Jackets!

Fishing down in Florida





Up in South Dakota


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 7, 2008)

Randy said:


>



well if Randy is gonna show his


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2008)

LLove said:


> lol well i was thinkin about postin pix but it looks like JT beat me to it



I am good like that


----------



## SnowHunter (Apr 7, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> well if Randy is gonna show his



how was the fishin? ya get any?


----------



## marine3 (Apr 7, 2008)

Bad Day at Work
 Wife and youngest daughter
 Me and youngest daughter


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 7, 2008)

Her1911 said:


> how was the fishin? ya get any?



 

I think I need to paddle a little farther...


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 7, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> well if Randy is gonna show his



Never caught a grass carp on a flyrod


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Never caught a grass carp on a flyrod



   every body knows the biguns hang out in the grass...


----------



## How2fish (Apr 7, 2008)

For some reason I just can't get this to post a picture correctly anyway..
Youngest last x-mas
http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/?action=view&current=CarrieSanta2004.jpg

The wife and I in the jungles of Costa Rica 2005 
http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/?action=view&current=F1010002.jpg

Me at Work earlier this year
http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/?action=view&current=DSCN1291.jpg


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 7, 2008)

How2fish said:


> Me at Work earlier this year
> http://s291.photobucket.com/albums/ll289/how2fish_2008/?action=view&current=DSCN1291.jpg



College professor?


----------



## Jranger (Apr 7, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> every body knows the biguns hang out in the grass...



That's true.... but they usually have a bell tied around their neck.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 7, 2008)

Doc_Holliday23 said:


> College professor?



Manager of Service Exception Handling department for IBM. But I get that a lot..


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 7, 2008)

How2fish said:


> Manager of Service Exception Handling department for IBM. But I get that a lot..





Sooo...you are so advanced at IBM you get a corner office, but you can't figure out how to post pics here....


Sorry, I can't help myself sometimes.

But hey, you have a pretty wife and daughter.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 7, 2008)

> you are so advanced at IBM you get a corner office, but you can't figure out how to post pics here



They usually have consultants do that for them.....


----------



## Buck (Apr 7, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> oh well I might as well give yall few pics.
> 
> The first one is me when I found out about SAnta...the second well its just some of the family and me Im on the left.



Where's the one with you washing feet?


----------



## elfiii (Apr 7, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> well if Randy is gonna show his



The lake looks a little low. Prolly be best to stick with topwater stuff and spinnerbaits.


----------



## How2fish (Apr 7, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Sooo...you are so advanced at IBM you get a corner office, but you can't figure out how to post pics here....
> 
> 
> Sorry, I can't help myself sometimes.
> ...



All true.... the problem is I can figure out how to post pic's everywhere else BUT here..and truth to tell its driving me nuts...I mean Holy Smokes !!


----------



## Doc_Holliday23 (Apr 7, 2008)

all you have to do is go to photobucket, right click on the image and click on "properties."  it will give you a URL for the image.  copy it, then paste it inside of the html image tags ["img"] ["/img"] (but without the quotation marks)


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 7, 2008)

elfiii said:


> The lake looks a little low. Prolly be best to stick with topwater stuff and spinnerbaits.



ya'll are ....

     I'm using a dry fly...


----------



## LUCKYDOG (Apr 7, 2008)

*Me And My Wife*

My Wife Linda And Me


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 7, 2008)

elfiii said:


> The lake looks a little low. Prolly be best to stick with topwater stuff and spinnerbaits.



I thought he was fishing for cats.  They will chase a fly all day long.  Until you hook them once, that is.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2008)

How2fish said:


> All true.... the problem is I can figure out how to post pic's everywhere else BUT here..and truth to tell its driving me nuts...I mean Holy Smokes !!



how2, go to your post and click on one of your pic links.  look to the bottom right side of the pic and you will see this...

IMG Code -  Forums & Bulletin Boards

click inside the box just below it and it will automatically copy that link for you.  then come over here and make a post and RIGHT click on your mouse and choose PASTE.  it will then look like this instead


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 7, 2008)

elfiii said:


> The lake looks a little low. Prolly be best to stick with topwater stuff and spinnerbaits.



Or 'weedless' lures


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 7, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> Or 'weedless' lures



Or non weedless lures....if your wife told you to go in the yard and pull the weeds....


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 7, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Where's the one with you washing feet?



Ahhhhh folks cant handle that...they can handle the snakes easier.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 7, 2008)

Rebecca,  me and Macey Moca  can't remember might have been around Christmas time


----------



## How2fish (Apr 7, 2008)

Well you can teach a old dog new tricks
1st pic is the wife hooked up with nice sailfish in Costa Rica.
2nd is of me looking down at the results of a great day in the deer woods in 2006.


----------



## OutFishHim (Apr 7, 2008)

Niagra Falls July 2007





Big Fish, Little Fish & Harley (cat 1)





Me & little guy


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 7, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Ahhhhh folks cant handle that...they can handle the snakes easier.





keep em coming folks...this has been good for me since I ain't never been able to make it down to a sushi lunch to see ya'll.....

Outfishhim,
   Littlefish looks like hes 100% snakes, snails and dog tails.....specially with that strawberry on his elbow...


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 7, 2008)

Found a couple of others in more of a natural state 

Rebecca packin out a couple of honkers on her way to get a fresh termos of coffe


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Apr 7, 2008)

Same day me and Macey with our 4 bird limit


----------



## 7MAGMIKE (Apr 7, 2008)

Clockwise Me, My daughter in law Jennifer, My son Curt (the clown) My better half Jennie, grandkids Caleb and Lora.


----------



## Digger57 (Apr 7, 2008)

Me after working on the river property all day. I could still manage a smile.

Dig~


----------



## Corey (Apr 7, 2008)

Here is me and my little hunter Emilie.


----------



## Gunsmoke (Apr 7, 2008)

My daughter "sweet tea" and myself


----------



## RATTLER (Apr 7, 2008)

ME AND BELLE 





KODA BEAR


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Apr 7, 2008)

RATTLER said:


> ME AND BELLE


 
you sure are purty


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 7, 2008)

*What does everyone look like ... Part II*

Pic #1 My grandson Jacob 
Pic# 2 Guess who the cutie in the bikini is (thanks mama for the haircut)
Pic# 3 Hunter at the beach 
Pic# 4 My son Jerami (RIP 11/26/07)
Pic# 5 Me Hamming it up w/ Bubba


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 7, 2008)

southwoods, I combined it for you


----------



## southwoodshunter (Apr 8, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> southwoods, I combined it for you




Thanks JT


----------



## gpigate (Apr 8, 2008)

wife, son, and I





Chloee





Carson





Maddie (she is blind, reason for the eyes)





Hudson


----------



## cpowel10 (Apr 8, 2008)

One of the great things about Georgia deer season starting in September, you can get sunburnt and kill a buck in the same day!






Here's a buck from last year (notice the terrible shot placement)


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 8, 2008)

JerkBait said:


> o jim you never stop amazing me!



I hear that a lot


----------



## fussyray (Apr 8, 2008)

Wife, son & me


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 8, 2008)

Fussyray,

Those pics taken on 515/575 near Blueridge/ellijay/jasper, by any chance?


----------



## fussyray (Apr 8, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Fussyray,
> 
> Those pics taken on 515/575 near Blueridge/ellijay/jasper, by any chance?



Nope! Hwy 53 on the way to Jasper comming from Hwy 411


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 8, 2008)

fussyray said:


> Nope! Hwy 53 on the way to Jasper comming from Hwy 411


Are you sure they are not the overlooks on Fort Mountain, first one is at the old rock shop looking North towards Cohutta and the second looking SW towards Chatsworth..beautiful spots


----------



## K80 (Apr 8, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> I hear that a lot


----------



## snuffy (Apr 8, 2008)

*me*

Not the best but most recent.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 8, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Are you sure they are not the overlooks on Fort Mountain, first one is at the old rock shop looking North towards Cohutta and the second looking SW towards Chatsworth..beautiful spots



Nope thats burnt mountain hwy

Onemore thing in the pic of son over his right shoulder is the beginning of Sharptop MTN.


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 8, 2008)

Mando pickin' fool. Or maybe just a fool pickin' and mando?


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 8, 2008)

*Wedding Dress*

Beautiful pics everybody!  I can't wait to see more.  I went wedding dress shopping and finally picked out my dress.  Here are some pics.  Don't look at my face because I don't have my hair done or any make-up on!  My maid of honor is beside me in her dress.   In the second pic I pulled the back of the dress to the front to show some of the back detail.  Now I REALLY can't wait to get married!


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 8, 2008)

Then the pic I was talking about doesn't even upload!  Oh well you can see what it looks like.


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 8, 2008)

Being married, if done right and work is put into it, is GREAT!

The whole marrige ceremony, however...is so darn overrated!!

Just joshen ya, have fun with the planning of it.  

Once the ceremony and reception is over you will think:  What just happened?  It takes so long to plan that it seems like you blink your eyes and it's over.


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 8, 2008)

FishingAddict said:


> Being married, if done right and work is put into it, is GREAT!
> 
> The whole marrige ceremony, however...is so darn overrated!!
> 
> ...



I am doing pretty good on the planning of it right now.  We have been engaged for 2 1/2 years so I have had plenty of time to plan!  It is going to be a small wedding with just close family and friends.  The girl in the pics with me (Brittany) is my maid of honor and my only bridesmaid.  I don't want to overdo it.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 8, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> Nope thats burnt mountain hwy
> 
> Onemore thing in the pic of son over his right shoulder is the beginning of Sharptop MTN.



well I stand corrected, guess I have been out of them hills too long...


----------



## Sargent (Apr 8, 2008)

Here I am!!


----------



## FishingAddict (Apr 8, 2008)

Paddle faster, I hear banjos!!


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 8, 2008)

I really resemble that remark guys!


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 8, 2008)

Bitteroot said:


> I really resemble that remark guys!





you got on some finer threads but kept the same haircut


----------



## Bitteroot (Apr 8, 2008)

Added about 100 lbs too.  But fat is where its at! You've gotta to be round to get down!


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 8, 2008)

fussyray said:


> Wife, son & me




I would have put money on the picture of your wife being taken looking towards Grassy Mtn( I have the west slope view of it in my avatar) north from 52 at the Rock Shop on Fort Mountain ( between 411 and Ellijay) and the one of your son being taken just west and looking NE at the overlook just SW of the park entrance ( looking towards the lodge and below into the Peoples lake/ Rock Creek area)
And both pictures being taken in the morning hours.  I would have bet good cash money on it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 8, 2008)

fussyray said:


> Nope! Hwy 53 on the way to Jasper comming from Hwy 411




Fussyray, 

I looked at those pics a little closer.....I live not 15 minutes from where those pics were made.  You were on 52 from Chatsworth to Ellijay ( or from 411 bout 4 miles up).....not any views like that on 53 between 411 and Jasper.


----------



## chef (Apr 8, 2008)

this should cover everyone except the pets, too many


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 8, 2008)

Me and my addiction...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 8, 2008)

StriperAddict said:


> Me and my addiction...



you look younger than the last time I saw you...


----------



## BIGABOW (Apr 8, 2008)

SOME PICS FROM PAST CRUISES AND SOME FRIENDS WEVE MADE FOR LIFE!

First Pic Is Of Friends
 Andrea And Rob From Baltimore, And MS. Moma And Me

SECOND PIC IS OF 
ROB AND ANDREA, MYSELF AND MS. MOMA, AND HAL AND BETTY FROM TENNESSE


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 8, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Fussyray,
> 
> I looked at those pics a little closer.....I live not 15 minutes from where those pics were made.  You were on 52 from Chatsworth to Ellijay ( or from 411 bout 4 miles up).....not any views like that on 53 between 411 and Jasper.



I wish ole fussy would come back and confirm things for us a little more, that pic looks just like a spot on burnt mountain hwy between jasper and Dawson county I mean not tenminutes out of town I misunread what he said  he said 53 between 411 and jasper and  idont think that exactly right.


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 8, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I wish ole fussy would come back and confirm things for us a little more, that pic looks just like a spot on burnt mountain hwy between jasper and Dawson county I mean not tenminutes out of town I misunread what he said  he said 53 between 411 and jasper and  idont think that exactly right.



Maybe he got his pics mixed up


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 8, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I wish ole fussy would come back and confirm things for us a little more, that pic looks just like a spot on burnt mountain hwy between jasper and Dawson county I mean not tenminutes out of town I misunread what he said  he said 53 between 411 and jasper and  idont think that exactly right.



Lots of folks figure they are on 53 when they are on 52 going across Ft Mtn going into Ellijay.  But there is no doubt in my mind ( as small as it is  )  about where those pictures were taken .  Since bithe roads connect 411 with 515/5 they never realize it .....they both get you to the same place.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Apr 8, 2008)

1st one is me after Turtlebug colored my hair.

2nd is me posing for the Women Of Woodys Calender


----------



## StriperAddict (Apr 8, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> you look younger than the last time I saw you...


 
Yep, 2005 on the pics!


I'm trying to age gracefully...


----------



## fussyray (Apr 8, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I wish ole fussy would come back and confirm things for us a little more, that pic looks just like a spot on burnt mountain hwy between jasper and Dawson county I mean not tenminutes out of town I misunread what he said  he said 53 between 411 and jasper and  idont think that exactly right.



You are right 52 and you know I don't know where I am at half of the time...


----------



## SFC_AL (Apr 8, 2008)

well I debated on if I should show my ugly mug... I was afraid for you gents... if your significant others saw my pictures they might become depressed and their zippers would spontaneously weld itself shut... but then I though... hmmmm SO?????????? 

anyways this is the family and I in Jan of 07... just arrived to GA from my last duty station... this is Tybee Island






and after a year and about 40 pounds.. he I am just the other day... showing the wife a "throw" I had bought for the house...





sorry guys.. I hope no zippers were harmed in the viewing of this photo

AL


----------



## Michael Lee (Apr 8, 2008)

Here is me


----------



## JR (Apr 8, 2008)

>



Out of ALL the females so far SOS, your wife is the best looking!  You lucky man!


----------



## mudawg (Apr 8, 2008)

Me, in my leaf suit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Same day, I think today was the coldest day of all winter..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me and my buddy Collin, I'm on right..
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Me shootin my new bow..


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 9, 2008)

fussyray said:


> You are right 52 and you know I don't know where I am at half of the time...



whew... thought I was loosing it for a second...


----------



## kry226 (Apr 9, 2008)

SFC_AL said:


> and after a year and about 40 pounds.. he I am just the other day... showing the wife a "throw" I had bought for the house...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice CHU.


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 9, 2008)

fussyray said:


> You are right 52 and you know I don't know where I am at half of the time...



I thought those MTNS looked familar.
At least i know I was not hallucinating like I usually do.


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 9, 2008)




----------



## huntfish (Apr 9, 2008)

Ole BB is going to have a good time with this thread.... FX you have been warned....


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 9, 2008)

KDarsey said:


>



excactly right


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 9, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> I thought those MTNS looked familar.
> At least i know I was not hallucinating like I usually do.



yea, change your story now that you got the facts...

that mtn is like the back of my hand




huntfish said:


> Ole BB is going to have a good time with this thread.... FX you have been warned....



Hes too busy teaching that dog archery and fletching pink purties to worry about me...


----------



## huntfish (Apr 9, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Hes too busy teaching that dog archery and fletching pink purties to worry about me...


Laurel's  elightening the Stanley boys on proper camping this week.   Something to do about Holiday Inn Express.    However, Hardy is still around and causing trouble.   Camera present as usual........

Anybody worried?......UncleT?, Hoof? Jasper?  And yes the Emu killer FX.   worried?


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 9, 2008)

aaronward9 said:


> since MCBUCK isn't near his computer, I'll go ahead and post his pic for y'all!




NOPE.  nOT ME.  i DON'T OWN A WHITE OUTFIT LIKE THAT .


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 9, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> yea, change your story now that you got the facts...
> 
> that mtn is like the back of my hand
> 
> ...


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 9, 2008)

*Only One I could Find*

Just got one...and it is old

BTW.....I killed that black yote just off the south slope of Ft Mtn. not far from where Fussyray made his sons picture


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 9, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> That would be Tatum Lead just over Fussyray's sons shoulder, Jenk.
> I rode my ATV through there on the Rock Creek ATV trail just a week or so ago.



yep, and just over the ridge to NE is a little piece of heaven called Lake Myra...as younger lad I roamed from there up to the Tatum lead trail...

nice yote btw...


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 9, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> yep, and just over the ridge to NE is a little piece of heaven called Lake Myra...as younger lad I roamed from there up to the Tatum lead trail...
> 
> nice yote btw...




Izzat near Rainbow Lake ?


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 9, 2008)

MCBUCK said:


> Izzat near Rainbow Lake ?



better known as Rainbow Lake...My step dad was the caretaker there for bout 10 years so I grew up on the lake and came back after military and school and kept the place up for while, Mrs Rogers is a dear lady....closed to the public now but it was a great place to camp and fish...


sorry bloombaby, didn't mean to interrupt your picture party...


----------



## Milkman (Apr 9, 2008)

How about yall start a geography thread and let this one be for pics


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 9, 2008)

Well ...you sure grew up at  a pretty place !! And you prolly do know those mountains better than most !
( Man ! I bet you did think you were going nuts when those pics went up as Hwy 53  )

Te Peoples lake basin off Tatum Lead hasn't changed much.
Big Buck Mountain ( south of Tatum Lead ) is loaded with summer cabins now....but all of that USFS land is pretty much unchanged.
There is 75 acres for sale on Peoples Lake Rd. about a mile from the lake....Buy It !  Sure is remote and surrounded by foresty svc land.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 9, 2008)

Milkman said:


> How about yall start a geography thread and let this one be for pics





  Okie Dokie


----------



## jmharris23 (Apr 9, 2008)

Here a few of us: One of me and my bud and one of my wife and our "baby"


----------



## EnglishRedNeck (Apr 9, 2008)

chef said:


> this should cover everyone except the pets, too many



Chef...


Hard to see the picture real well but I would swear that is the Sutherland Tartan of the Knights of the Black Watch.
Not trying to pry. Is it deliberate?
I am ex-British military of Scottish descent from Father and mother's family and know a good bit about this stuff is why I ask.


----------



## cripple (Apr 9, 2008)

Heres the most recent on I have of all of us...


----------



## bloombaby586 (Apr 10, 2008)

jmharris23 said:


> Here a few of us: One of me and my bud and one of my wife and our "baby"



I love the lab!  He is beautiful!


----------



## KDarsey (Apr 10, 2008)

Milkman said:


> How about yall start a geography thread and let this one be for pics



Yep...what I thought this was...


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 10, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Here's one of me and my boy....
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## Jranger (Apr 10, 2008)

EnglishRedNeck said:


> Chef...
> 
> 
> Hard to see the picture real well but I would swear that is the Sutherland Tartan of the Knights of the Black Watch.
> ...



 EnglishRedNeck,
The links you provided regarding my family name also bared a different fruit the other day. Call me ignorant, but until last week I never knew the origin of the word Redneck, as I suppose very few here would know either, but I may be wrong. I was shocked that in all my years of being a Redneck (according to others) that I had not heard any other definition or alternative origin of the label.


----------



## Jranger (Apr 10, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Branchminnow said:
> 
> 
> > He did just get his black belt a few weeks ago, but it's his smart mouth that's gonna be his undoing.
> ...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 10, 2008)

60Grit said:


> Here's one of me and my boy....
> 
> View attachment 133923



I figured you for a braid guy....


Fine looking son 60


----------



## dawg2 (Apr 10, 2008)

Jranger said:


> 60Grit said:
> 
> 
> > He definately didn't get it from you, cause you still got yours...


----------



## bubbabuckslayer (Apr 10, 2008)

bulletproof1510 said:


> At work as usual, I'm the close one and partner is in background.



oink oink....


----------



## notnksnemor (Apr 10, 2008)

Me pleading my case to the war department...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 10, 2008)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Me pleading my case to the war department...





"you have enough guns and ammo....  now get back to digging that latrine"


classy looking lady all the same...


----------



## GonePhishn (Apr 11, 2008)

i know im late, but i have been swamped at work this week. Anyway, here is picture of me, being hugged on by a young lady...and no I didnt cut her out, its just hard to take a one-handed pic. She was not pleased...

Good thread! Nice to put a face to a name...


----------



## DDD (Apr 12, 2008)

Here is me and the family... all of these were made in the last 3 months...


----------



## sdog (Apr 12, 2008)

*Terry, Jim, Bo and Baby Annie, Last pic: Jim getting Metal of Valor*


----------



## 3ringer (Apr 12, 2008)

Grandaddy and Granny.


----------



## jkdodge (Apr 14, 2008)

me and the wife my two kids with there kitten and my step boys and there cousin taken Turkey day with the doe I killed.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 16, 2008)

nice looking families folks...its good to see kids smiling...


----------



## fussyray (Jun 23, 2008)

It has been over 2 months so I thought I would put this back to the top.


----------



## DYI hunting (Jun 23, 2008)

It's me, here is a picture my daughter made for myspace and never got around to doing anything with it.


----------



## crackerdave (Jun 23, 2008)

fussyray said:


> It has been over 2 months so I thought I would put this back to the top.



Glad you did - I missed it the first time around!

That's me and my grandaughter in my avatar - I'm the cute one with the guitar!


----------



## fussyray (Jun 23, 2008)

rangerdave said:


> Glad you did - I missed it the first time around!
> 
> That's me and my grandaughter in my avatar - I'm the cute one with the guitar!




They say the eyes are the first thing to go!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 23, 2008)

couple more 

buffett a few weeks ago






me in the mid 80's





roman and reilly at bathtime





L and roman





35lbs @ 13 weeks!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Jun 23, 2008)

Nice Update JT...

Here is my update.  

1.)  My NEWEST picture,...my portrait with a new D200 camera.

2.)  Two people i work with.

3.)  My OLDEST picture of myself.  Anyone wants to pick on me about my curly hair or my pet squirrel...  Oh...I had big feet back then too!!!


----------



## bearpugh (Jun 23, 2008)

see avatar


----------



## Backcountry (Jun 23, 2008)

here is me











here is my favorite picture of my cat..barney


----------



## turtlebug (Jun 23, 2008)

Okay, I missed the majority of this thread earlier (say two months ago) and I've decided, I'm moving in with Balvarik and his family!!!     I wanna be the animal-keeper!


----------



## Bruz (Jun 23, 2008)

Here's my group at the Butterfly Center a few weeks ago.......Carli, Michelle,Cade and Bo











Me at Cade's B-Day Party






Bo and Uncle Sam





Carli's Hannah Montana Concert B-Day 





Me and Bo





Willow


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 23, 2008)

great pics bruz


----------



## Jeff1969 (Jun 23, 2008)

Here is my most recent picture.........


----------



## jbi1104 (Jun 23, 2008)

Children at Christmas.


----------



## Bruz (Jun 23, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> great pics bruz



Thanks Jim......Good pics of you and Lela as well.

Robert


----------



## cpowel10 (Jun 23, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> me in the mid 80's




Avatar material?


----------



## Jranger (Jun 23, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> couple more of me and LL from buffett a few weeks ago
> 
> 
> me in the mid 80's
> ...


----------



## WSB (Jun 23, 2008)

Me...








My wife and our dogs...







Our son...


----------



## buckmaster06 (Jun 23, 2008)

a few


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jun 24, 2008)

so yall are likin the mullett huh???


----------



## JD (Jun 25, 2008)

BKA said:


> Here's a pic of me...


----------



## Buzz (Jun 25, 2008)

Jim Thompson said:


> so yall are likin the mullett huh???



I had one in the late 80s too.   I didn't have the cheesy mustache to go along with mine though.


----------



## XDFan (Jun 25, 2008)

*The XDFan Family!!*

Here are a few pics of our Famiy- Mike, Dana, and our 11 month old Annalee.

Click for big picture:


----------



## roadkill (Jun 25, 2008)

This is me and my family last year at Disney World.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 26, 2008)

Me.

Me and the wife and the dog.


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 26, 2008)

Oh, and my late 80's pic.


----------



## Rem270 (Jun 26, 2008)

*My Family*

Heres a few of my wife and I and our little Emmy Lou.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Jun 27, 2008)




----------



## cardfan (Jun 27, 2008)

Here I am on island time...hope you don't turn to stone


----------



## pixley7 (Jun 28, 2008)

I just found a pic  of the best lookin guy on here!


----------



## Blue Iron (Jun 28, 2008)

pixley7 said:


> I just found a pic  of the best lookin guy on here!



I already posted my pic......


----------



## NOYDB (Jun 28, 2008)

Yup, Hagen sure is good lookin'!


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 7, 2008)

Here's one of me and my 'baby girl', took today from my webcam.  Can't believe how grown she's getting!! Where does the time go?


----------



## foodplotplanter (Jul 7, 2008)

man....i was just wondering how all of ya`ll butt ugly guys have such pretty wives,girlfriends and kids.
even some of the dogs look better then the guys do..

just funning...all look like good honest folks to me!!


----------



## reddwil (Jul 7, 2008)

1. Me and Thunter

2. Me and Opie44(son)

3. Me and Krystal ( Daughter)


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 8, 2008)

cardfan said:


> Here I am on island time...hope you don't turn to stone



Good to see ya cardfan....nice island...


JT, I didn't L was still around...


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 8, 2008)

Hey Bruz... what kind of camera did you use to take those pics? Nice clear shots!!


----------



## Randy (Jul 8, 2008)

So you want to go back to the 70's huh?  Here is one of me and my first big deer.


----------



## Daddy Rabbit Kennels (Jul 8, 2008)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~Photo's on my Web Sight~~~~~~~~~~~~~>*

A Georgia Red Neck, at what he does best, check it our!

Daddy Rabbit~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~>


----------



## southwoodshunter (Jul 8, 2008)

This is an updated one of me , my son & grandson...
taken Sunday..


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 8, 2008)

Well here is me with my friend Mr. Pelican and his buddy Mr. Yellow Tailed Jack.


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jul 8, 2008)

I am a bridge Inspector for a world wide engineering firm. 
Both photo's were taken at the sunshine Skyway Bridge in Tampa Bay several years ago when I worked on a rehab project of the columns that support the bridge.
The first is underneath next to a pier cap and the second is on top of 1 of the 2 main columns. 435 feet up


----------



## Reel Time (Jul 8, 2008)

Me and my granddoughter.


----------



## Mistrfish (Jul 8, 2008)

Here I am with an Elephant shark that I caught in Australia. And a 20 lb Murry cod I caught in the Murry river in Australia, Cod season was not in so we didnt bring it in to the boat.


----------



## LLove (Jul 8, 2008)

Paymaster said:


> Well here is me with my friend Mr. Pelican and his buddy Mr. Yellow Tailed Jack.



any chance i can have mr pelican? 

 i wanna name him bob and let him swoop down after the cat..


----------



## Paymaster (Jul 9, 2008)

LLove said:


> any chance i can have mr pelican?
> 
> i wanna name him bob and let him swoop down after the cat..



Sorry LL, left Mr. Pelican in Florida. Don't believe he will think my bubble rig is a fish anymore. But then pelicans are not the smartest of birds.


----------



## Dixie Dawg (Jul 9, 2008)

Reel Time said:


> Me and my granddoughter.



That little girl has the most adorable face!!!!


----------



## Reel Time (Jul 9, 2008)

Ok I just hapen to have more of what it think is the most adorable face I have ever seen.  The good looking woman is her grandmother.


----------



## shawn mills (Jul 9, 2008)

Me with a Kentucky longbeard and a recent Kansas 8 pointer.
http://
	
 http://


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 9, 2008)

this is me at St.George Island this summer


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 9, 2008)




----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 9, 2008)

Older one of the two boys............


----------



## letsemwalk (Jul 10, 2008)

thats a good looking german shepherd you got there tuffdawg.


----------



## DSGB (Jul 10, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> thats a good looking german shepherd you got there tuffdawg.



Sure is. I have a 20 week old female that's gonna look a lot like yours (maybe a bit more black). 
Here's Sable at 17 weeks:


----------



## tuffdawg (Jul 11, 2008)

letsemwalk said:


> thats a good looking german shepherd you got there tuffdawg.



 I dont have him anymore. I would love another.


----------



## EMC-GUN (Jul 11, 2008)

COMING ATCHA!!!!!


----------



## Swede (Jul 11, 2008)

Holy Crap!                I ducked.   Did you take yer meds today?


----------



## LLove (Jul 11, 2008)

FX Jenkins said:


> Good to see ya cardfan....nice island...
> 
> 
> JT, I didn't L was still around...



i'm always around.. i'm stealthy like that


----------



## Lightninrod (Jul 11, 2008)

DW and Ginger:












Me and our friend's poodle:






Both of us:






Me at work:







Dan


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 20, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> Holy Crap!                I ducked.   Did you take yer meds today?


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 21, 2008)

*Everyone but the wife*

1st one is  My little one Trey and his new John Deere Hat
2nd is My lab Dixie and weimaraner Gracie
3rd is Gracie agian
4th is  Trey Agian 
5th is me and my  1950 John Deere BN I restored at the christmas parade in Zebulon


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 21, 2008)

great pics folks, yall keep em coming


----------



## SnowHunter (Aug 21, 2008)

Got some recent ones of the kids

Aimee and her pig tails in July





Ian, very proud of his good work on his homework









Aimee shmoozing after she's been told NO! (talk about the lil "I'm so innocent" look  )


----------



## deerehauler (Aug 21, 2008)

I think this is great to see everybodys pictures of there family and share them with everyone on this great site.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 21, 2008)

Snow,
 congrats on a handsome young man, and his handwriting is certainly better than mine...


----------



## Buck (Aug 21, 2008)

Here's a whole bunch of us idiots at the GON Blast a few weeks ago...


----------



## Branchminnow (Aug 21, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Here's a whole bunch of us idiots at the GON Blast a few weeks ago...



so yall are the ones JT talks about all the time.


----------



## Buck (Aug 21, 2008)

Branchminnow said:


> so yall are the ones JT talks about all the time.



"Prolly"...


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 21, 2008)

Me and my Family.


----------



## Swede (Aug 21, 2008)

24tesla, nice looking family. I love your dogs too. The little pug vampire one cracks me up.


----------



## 24tesla (Aug 21, 2008)

BigSwede said:


> 24tesla, nice looking family. I love your dogs too. The little pug vampire one cracks me up.



Thx. All but the Cocker were rescues. The little one, Socks, aka Sock Monkey rules the whole bunch. If we have to get on any of the other dogs, he jumps up runs over to them and growls and barks then goes back to whatever he was doing.


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 21, 2008)

*a few of me*

sme old some ...not so old


----------



## Jim Thompson (Aug 21, 2008)

cool pics gitter


----------



## Limbshaker (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks, JT

couldn't have posted them without you!!

HH


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Aug 21, 2008)

Lately this has been me... but normally this is me...


----------



## Mel (Aug 21, 2008)

Sitting on the side of the trail at River Rock Offroad Park.


----------



## Ths dog hunts!! (Aug 21, 2008)

The Avatar is ME!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG]


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Aug 21, 2008)

i see some fimilar faces


----------



## FX Jenkins (Aug 21, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> i see some fimilar faces



I think I've seen you somewhere too...


----------



## WoodUSMC (Aug 21, 2008)

Pic of Me,Wife and daughter and  when we went on vacation


----------



## ryano (Aug 21, 2008)

a few from a cruise back in June















my first longbeard






doe I shot last year


----------



## murray_deerhunter08 (Aug 31, 2008)

*me,my deer,my dears and my dad*

here's a few pics of a me and my 7,11,my wife and stepdaughter and me and dad


----------



## threadfin-nole (Aug 31, 2008)

Here's me and the little one. Wife and the little one.


----------



## Arrow3 (Aug 31, 2008)

Me and my wife Jessica in the first two.....Me with a big ole Missouri longbeard in the third...


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Sep 8, 2008)

TTT for you newbies.


----------



## BBcalls (Sep 8, 2008)

beardgetter Im glad your daddy let you get pictures with all the game he has taken


----------



## DEERFU (Sep 8, 2008)

1st- me during turkey season, 2nd- me and Cool Hand Luke about to go for a ride


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 8, 2008)

Arrow3 said:


> Me and my wife Jessica in the first two.....Me with a big ole Missouri longbeard in the third...




DAng good thing for you that you were grinning bigger with the little hon than you were with that turkey............


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 8, 2008)

BBcalls said:


> beardgetter Im glad your daddy let you get pictures with all the game he has taken



Im glad someone from down thataway knows him like they should..........


----------



## MAC12 (Sep 8, 2008)

Me
Molly
My Wife
My Youngest Son
My Oldest Son


----------



## BookHound (Sep 8, 2008)

Oh, what the heck.  This is me a couple months ago when I was sound metering various silencers.  The rifle is an HK 416 machine gun with an AAC Ranger II.






Mark


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 8, 2008)

sorry, just don't have too many family pic's. 1st pic is my daughter Jennifer(16) on her horse 'Double Prince". She's all about the horse shows.
2nd  is my daughter Allison(14). she's our expert on fashion and phone texting! She's in the high school flag corps. 
3rd is me with last year's turkey.
no pic's of the wife on the computer.


----------



## .243wssm (Sep 8, 2008)

me and my sister next to the general lee we met enos from dukes of hazard and got his autograph thats the pictures we'reholding but i cant get the pic of us with him the right sze ,me my dad(bigbird1) and my sister next to my uncles deer  my little brother  my mom and my little brother at his 1 b-day and me and  my first hog

View attachment 183077

View attachment 183078

View attachment 183079

View attachment 183080

View attachment 183081


----------



## savreds (Sep 9, 2008)

Randy said:


> So you want to go back to the 70's huh?  Here is one of me and my first big deer.



 I guess that was in the pre-pirate days.

This is me with a 30 1/2" red that I caught late Sunday afternoon.


----------



## fussyray (Oct 30, 2008)

OK put your mug on here!!


----------



## chiefsquirrel83 (Nov 2, 2008)

*Opening Day*

Right at sunrise...


----------



## LLove (Nov 2, 2008)

Jim and I for halloween this year.





and one i took of him last weekend..


----------



## LLove (Nov 2, 2008)

gaxtreme said:


> Who's who?



i'm the one with ONE chin  






(Hunk, this is for you)


----------



## Andyroo (Nov 2, 2008)

me leading my horse jenna and my little sister riding


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2008)

LLove said:


> i'm the one with ONE chin
> 
> 
> 
> ...



see thats just wrong!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 2, 2008)

although looking at it, yep thats a real real bad pic of me and a GREAT pic of you


----------



## Cletus T. (Nov 2, 2008)

*Here's my Crew....*

Looks like this thread was started way back when............anyway...........I'm a little late getting in on this....but here is my crew.......

My wife Jaime Pink Buice....son Hunter Jackson Buice...daughter Presley Pink Buice and me......the bearded one!!!!!


----------



## Hunk (Nov 2, 2008)

a double chin nun.... ha ha ha ha ha ha ha ha.....


----------



## LadyGunner (Nov 2, 2008)

Cletus T. said:


> Looks like this thread was started way back when............anyway...........I'm a little late getting in on this....but here is my crew.......
> 
> My wife Jaime Pink Buice....son Hunter Jackson Buice...daughter Presley Pink Buice and me......the bearded one!!!!!




Great picture of a happy looking family


----------



## hootnhollar (Nov 2, 2008)

Thats me on the right.......


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Nov 2, 2008)

me and some deer i killed! nothin to purty or special!!!


----------



## ForestNinja (Nov 3, 2008)

This is me with 2 young ninjas in training


----------



## Slingblade (Nov 3, 2008)




----------



## cj5 buggy (Nov 3, 2008)

me...










our puppy Wrinkles.





my wife...
stated something in regards to "if you post my picture i'm a going to...." i can't say the rest...


----------



## FX Jenkins (Nov 14, 2008)

bump


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2008)

Here, ya`ll have a laugh, at my expense.    


This don`t happen much.


----------



## Smokey (Nov 14, 2008)

Myself on Amigo and My wife on Boss


----------



## SnowHunter (Nov 14, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Here, ya`ll have a laugh, at my expense.
> 
> 
> This don`t happen much.



Dang Nick, you clean up good!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 14, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> Here, ya`ll have a laugh, at my expense.
> 
> 
> This don`t happen much.



Nice clip on tie Nick!

I look real similar to my avatar, except I'm better lookin' now!


----------



## boneboy96 (Nov 14, 2008)

here's me, the wife Sue, son Andrew and daughter Courtney.


----------



## Nicodemus (Nov 14, 2008)

RoosterTodd said:


> Nice clip on tie Nick!
> 
> I look real similar to my avatar, except I'm better lookin' now!






At the risk of more ridicule, I know how to knot a tie, Little Brother!!


----------



## The Original Rooster (Nov 14, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> At the risk of more ridicule, I know how to knot a tie, Little Brother!!



As I recall, you've had to show me how a few times over the years.


----------



## Swede (Nov 14, 2008)

Nicodemus said:


> At the risk of more ridicule, I know how to knot a tie, Little Brother!!



Dang you must be rollin in the dough Nic.


That's a mighty fine pimp suit you got on


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 15, 2008)

Here the mule has some respectable company.  Couple pics showing us and our 3 kids.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 5, 2008)

bump..great thread


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 5, 2008)

Here are some of me, the wife and our boys!


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 5, 2008)

Wiskey_33 said:


> My wife and I at our wedding.



Dude shes wayyyyy to hot fer you!


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 5, 2008)

Hey Wiskey, Are you carrying?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 5, 2008)

DRB1313 said:


> Hey Wiskey, Are you carrying?



 You know he is...


----------



## JR (Dec 5, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Dude shes wayyyyy to hot fer you!



No kidding! 

I'm calling photoshopped!


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2008)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> Dude shes wayyyyy to hot fer you!



    

I do believe he's out kicked his coverage for sure...


----------



## JR (Dec 5, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> I do believe he's out kicked his coverage for sure...



You're one to talk!!!  That 'pin-up' wife of your's!!!


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> You're one to talk!!!  That 'pin-up' wife of your's!!!



No doubt, I married up...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 5, 2008)

im waiting on the honeymoon pics!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 5, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> No doubt, I married up...



well lets see 'em dang it!!


----------



## JR (Dec 5, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> No doubt, I married up...


That's an understatement!!!  



mwallen56 said:


> im waiting on the honeymoon pics!


----------



## JR (Dec 5, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> well lets see 'em dang it!!



If memory serves me correctly.... She's a memeber here, I don't remember he screenname though...


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 5, 2008)

well you know people that know people...  do some huntin' man!


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 5, 2008)

i think her initials are DD or something like that...


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2008)

mwallen56 said:


> i think her initials are DD or something like that...



Very close, BW...


----------



## LLove (Dec 5, 2008)

man i have some great new pix (of jt) to post.



but theres reason to believe he might delete my account if i actually posted them


----------



## JD (Dec 5, 2008)

LLove said:


> man i have some great new pix (of jt) to post.
> 
> 
> 
> but theres reason to believe he might delete my account if i actually posted them



You could just send them in a PM....


----------



## JR (Dec 5, 2008)

JD6565 said:


> You could just send them in a PM....


----------



## Bucknut (Dec 5, 2008)

I look like guy in my Avatar....The skeery one with the two ankle biters...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> Very close, BW...



I found her! On Kenny's friend list! 

I even saw her avatar before she changed it earlier today...


----------



## Buck (Dec 5, 2008)

dutchman said:


> I found her! On Kenny's friend list!
> 
> I even saw her avatar before she changed it earlier today...



She usely lurks around here so she must of found this post....     I'll call her later and see...


----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2008)

buck#4 said:


> She usely lurks around here so she must of found this post....     I'll call her later and see...



Be sure to tell BW I said howdy!


----------



## BKA (Dec 5, 2008)




----------



## dutchman (Dec 5, 2008)

BKA said:


>



Well, the truth's finally out!


----------



## BKA (Dec 5, 2008)

dutchman said:


> Well, the truth's finally out!



And it feels soooooo good........


----------



## greene_dawg (Dec 5, 2008)

Waiting list at Mullet Bay...







My Girls!!!






Munson on the deck...


----------



## GoldDot40 (Dec 6, 2008)

OK, I give in...
This is US this past Summer in FL


----------



## FX Jenkins (Dec 8, 2008)

243Savage said:


> Aw what the heck...me and the kid fishing the Gardiner River this summer.



I see hes out fishin you already...


----------



## snuffy (Dec 8, 2008)

Bassquatch said:


> OK, I give in...
> This is US this past Summer in FL




The little ones pose is priceless.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Dec 8, 2008)

LLove said:


> man i have some great new pix (of jt) to post.
> 
> 
> 
> but theres reason to believe he might delete my account if i actually posted them



Pm?


----------



## BBQBOSS (Dec 10, 2008)

bumpity bump!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Dec 10, 2008)

well i look like my great dane in my avatar. no thats me but a bad pic. see my album in my personal profile. those are a little ruff to as i was at the camp for a week.


----------



## HUNTINGJUNKIE (Dec 10, 2008)

my most recent pic!


----------



## head shot (Dec 10, 2008)

Alright... what the heck!
 Me & my wife


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 11, 2008)

Bloombaby got a lot of nice pets... and friends


----------



## Paymaster (Dec 11, 2008)

Fine look'n couple, Head Shot.


----------



## sandtree (Dec 11, 2008)

me and the family at Daytona this year


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Dec 11, 2008)

..,,,http://www.pbase.com/woodystaxidermy/woodys_names_with_faces


----------



## merc123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I love these hot chick stalker threads!


----------



## bgj (Dec 11, 2008)

*me*


----------



## merc123 (Dec 11, 2008)

I can't find any other pics to throw up.


On the right...






The goofball


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 11, 2008)

A few of me and my hobbies. First pic is a nice RiverRock rollover. Second is at my favorite sandbar on the Oconee River. Third, well umm just a ridin in a creek.


----------



## BreamReaper (Dec 11, 2008)

Dang idk y that middle pic is so big and surely forgot it made me look that horrible!


----------



## shaggybill (Dec 11, 2008)

Here's my mug...in yo' face!
















The proper way to treat a rattler... with a little respect.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 22, 2009)

bump


----------



## Jranger (Jan 22, 2009)

What the heck...
I know, I know, it's an old picture...


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 22, 2009)

post some new pics yall!


----------



## BKA (Jan 22, 2009)

Jranger said:


> What the heck...
> I know, I know, it's an old picture...



Which one are you?


----------



## Stingray23 (Jan 22, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> Me with a Kentucky longbeard and a recent Kansas 8 pointer.
> http://
> 
> http://



You're looking old son


----------



## bigox911 (Jan 22, 2009)

Pic of me and my wife from a few years ago...






Camping at Lake Conasauga last year


----------



## OutFishHim (Jan 22, 2009)

Jranger said:


> What the heck...
> I know, I know, it's an old picture...



You know what's funny, J?  For the longest time I thought you were a little Chinese man when you had this picture as your avatar.  I forgot about that!


----------



## Jranger (Jan 22, 2009)

OutFishHim said:


> You know what's funny, J?  For the longest time I thought you were a little Chinese man when you had this picture as your avatar.  I forgot about that!



Well you were at least partly right... However, I'm not Chinese, I'm Laotian. I was born Somsack McGillicutty, in the Scottish highlands to a Laotian immigrant and a drunk local...


----------



## boneboy96 (Jan 22, 2009)

ya'll have the Sea Hag to thank for this mug shot!


----------



## LLove (Jan 22, 2009)

Jranger said:


> Well you were at least partly right... However, I'm not Chinese, I'm Laotian. I was born Somsack McGillicutty, in the Scottish highlands to a Laotian immigrant and a drunk local...





wow.. that explains A LOT.


----------



## Sterlo58 (Jan 22, 2009)

*Better late than never*

Here is one of me and my wife. The other is our two boys.


----------



## christy (Jan 22, 2009)

*my family*

my husband and me

me and dad (dress malfunction)

my wedding 

my son Tanner

Tanner again

and again

Just me


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 22, 2009)

*The wife and I in Jamaica!*

Last summer in Ocho Rios!


----------



## dutchman (Jan 22, 2009)

boneboy96 said:


> ya'll have the Sea Hag to thank for this mug shot!



Nice earring...


----------



## JR (Jan 22, 2009)

Strych9 said:


> Last summer in Ocho Rios!



Tell the gal in your pictures....



Hey  !!!


.... for me please!  Thanks.


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Jan 22, 2009)

good lookin bunch of "woodys" folks.


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2009)

Must have found her in Ocos.  I ain't seen no girls like that in Jackson.


----------



## Strych9 (Jan 22, 2009)

Randy said:


> Must have found her in Ocos.  I ain't seen no girls like that in Jackson.




She's a transplant from Mcdonough

I'll be sure and give her your message Kenny.


----------



## Melissa (Jan 22, 2009)

The boyfriend and me.


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 22, 2009)

*OK, I give in,*

I'm pretty proud of my crew.  Expecting #3 in a couple months.


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jan 22, 2009)

SS will be proud this is all I posted


----------



## Swede (Jan 22, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> SS will be proud this is all I posted



Yep


----------



## Jranger (Jan 22, 2009)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Tell the gal in your pictures....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Have to watch out for ole Strych... he might bow up on ya...


----------



## BKA (Jan 22, 2009)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> good lookin bunch of "woodys".



If I had a nickle for every time I heard that........


----------



## topcat (Jan 22, 2009)

BKA said:


> If I had a nickle for every time I heard that........


----------



## Buck (Jan 22, 2009)

My youngest daughter...  I'm pretty sure I posted a pic of my oldest daughter a while back...


----------



## maker4life (Jan 22, 2009)

Me and Lane Morrell  . We were about to head fifty miles out on the gulf I had a killer headache and he wouldn't give up the Goody's .


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jan 22, 2009)

buck#4 said:


> My youngest daughter...  I'm pretty sure I posted a pic of my oldest daughter a while back...



Wow what a head of hair!  Pretty little lady you have there.  Looks just like BW!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Me and Lane Morrell  . We were about to head fifty miles out on the gulf I had a killer headache and he wouldn't give up the Goody's .



Do you know  somebody called "wacohawkfan"??


----------



## BuckinFish (Jan 22, 2009)

I dont know how I missed this thread.  This is me (Jeremy), and my beautiful girlfriend Tiffany.


----------



## maker4life (Jan 22, 2009)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Do you know  somebody called "wacohawkfan"??



Sure do . The Vent is my other favorite hang out ! This internet sure makes for a small world !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Sure do . The Vent is my other favorite hang out ! This internet sure makes for a small world !



Thats my better half. She said hey


----------



## maker4life (Jan 22, 2009)

The infamous "Mr. Fan" .


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2009)

maker4life said:


> The infamous "Mr. Fan" .



Guilty as charged!!  She said to ask if you saw where Ed Dudley finally landed a job in SOWEGA???


----------



## maker4life (Jan 22, 2009)

Yep and Viper's already laying claim to the state title !


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jan 22, 2009)

maker4life said:


> Yep and Viper's already laying claim to the state title !




From wacohawkfan


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jan 23, 2009)

I can't post what i look like because i think it's against the Law for somebody as good lookin' as I


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 23, 2009)

*My ugly mug!*


----------



## Lorri (Jan 23, 2009)

OL' Square Britches said:


> I can't post what i look like because i think it's against the Law for somebody as good lookin' as I




Wow thanks for making me spill my drink on me today!


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jan 23, 2009)

*lucklady*

OMGosh...luckylady sorry bout that....it will warsh out. hey you and yours have a good weekend darlin', i'll be on Allatoona fishin' an ABA tournament.


----------



## secondseason (Jan 23, 2009)

The AmBASSaDEER said:


> SS will be proud this is all I posted




I'm so proud of your self moderation!!


----------



## KDarsey (Jan 23, 2009)

Big Kuntry said:


> View attachment 238776



  MAN ! 
How'd that happen?!?!?!






lol


----------



## OL' Square Britches (Jan 23, 2009)

OK.......OK.......... if y'all insist on seeing what i look like-that's me in the avatar.


----------



## Keebs (Jan 23, 2009)

OL' Square Britches said:


> OK.......OK.......... if y'all insist on seeing what i look like-that's me in the avatar.


----------



## Laneybird (Jan 24, 2009)

One from Warner Robins.


----------



## doublelungdriller (Jan 26, 2009)

my family in pic #1

my friends in pic #2

my two daughters in pic #3


----------



## NOYDB (Jan 27, 2009)

DLK,  Cuties! Your oldest is the spitin' image of her mother (fortunately).


----------



## YankeeRedneck (Jan 27, 2009)

Yank !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 27, 2009)

woody...


----------



## Jeffriesw (Jan 27, 2009)

This is me with my new Neck Knife made by:

Razor Blade











http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=294339


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 27, 2009)

Ya'll didn't think I was this old.....did ya'


----------



## BlackSmoke (Jan 27, 2009)

Here's a few I had at work

My wedding day - My princess Miss Blakely - Me and Blakely - 131" 10pt - Carters Striper


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jan 27, 2009)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Ya'll didn't think I was this old.....did ya'



You should post a pic of that pretty wife... would make you look just a little younger  I really enjoyed talking with her at W.A.R. last March


----------



## Lorri (Jan 27, 2009)

OL' Square Britches said:


> OMGosh...luckylady sorry bout that....it will warsh out. hey you and yours have a good weekend darlin', i'll be on Allatoona fishin' an ABA tournament.



hope you caught lots of fish


----------



## dutchman (Jan 28, 2009)

NOTNKSNEMOR said:


> Ya'll didn't think I was this old.....did ya'



We actually thought you were older...


----------



## Jamie Brett Jr. (Jan 28, 2009)

*mee*

They got me without a complete uniform. Man, Senior Cheif would be mad if he saw it..I hope he aint on here

1. My younger years...I was 10 maybe?
2. guns
3.see above


----------



## Swede (Feb 20, 2009)

Btt


----------



## andyhowington (Feb 21, 2009)

my pride and joy


----------



## FX Jenkins (Mar 25, 2009)

Ttt


----------



## BKA (Mar 25, 2009)

Here ya go......


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 25, 2009)

BKA said:


> Here ya go......



I thought you were a female?


----------



## BKA (Mar 25, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> I thought you were a female?



Crap...that's right........


Here you go........


----------



## GRIZZLER46 (Mar 25, 2009)

BKA said:


> Crap...that's right........
> 
> 
> Here you go........


UUUURRRRR HAAAWTTTT!!!!!!
Wana play twister


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 25, 2009)

BKA said:


> Crap...that's right........
> 
> 
> Here you go........



You sure that is a female?


----------



## BKA (Mar 25, 2009)

dawg2 said:


> You sure that is a female?



I'm afraid to find out for certain.......


----------



## dawg2 (Mar 25, 2009)

GRIZZLER46 said:


> UUUURRRRR HAAAWTTTT!!!!!!
> Wana play twister





BKA said:


> I'm afraid to find out for certain.......



I think we have a volunteer


----------



## FX Jenkins (Apr 9, 2009)

any more?


----------



## JR (Apr 9, 2009)

FX Jenkins said:


> any more?


----------



## TurkeyManiac (Apr 9, 2009)

I believe ya'll have seen enough videos of me. Here is me and my girl from the Dominican last fall.


----------



## BBQBOSS (Apr 9, 2009)

Thats a beautiful...............ocean.


----------



## NOYDB (Apr 9, 2009)

What ocean?

Good looking couple.


----------



## bearpugh (Apr 9, 2009)

me and the wife


----------



## trentb (Apr 9, 2009)

yes! i know ima sexy deer killin hot mess


----------



## Belle (Apr 9, 2009)

*us*

1) Richie wearing Michael's boots
2) My favorite family pic
3) Baxter
4) Me
5) My better half


----------



## creekbender (Apr 11, 2009)

Belle said:


> 1) Richie wearing Michael's boots
> 2) My favorite family pic
> 3) Baxter
> 4) Me
> 5) My better half



in other words her better half is the one and only "CREEKBENDER"


----------



## deerehauler (May 28, 2009)

Time for a update from any newbies!


----------



## parkerman (May 28, 2009)

Not a newbie but here is a pic of me and my bride....


----------



## LLove (Jul 26, 2009)

bumpin this one up for a refresher course before the blast.. these are from the last lil get together.

outfishhim, Ambassadeer and LLove






LL & Tfish  (the official save the tatas bodyguard and debt collector)





Outfishhim, LL, & Tag-a-long





Al33


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks! Now I just need a couple hours to look at all those pictures. I hate dial up!

Now that I see it again,I remember this thread.And there's another problem....memory!


----------



## mriver72 (Jul 26, 2009)

*BigBarrow and Mriver72*

We just got back from a little rabbit hunting !!


----------



## dirtroad (Jul 26, 2009)

http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346707&stc=1&d=1248649250
Me and my oldest daughter,going deer hunting.


----------



## LLove (Jul 26, 2009)

dirtroad said:


> http://forum.gon.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=346707&stc=1&d=1248649250
> Me and my oldest daughter,going deer hunting.



awww! you got a daddy's girl for sure!


----------



## Belle (Jul 27, 2009)

too cute rab!


----------



## modern_yeoman (Jul 27, 2009)

Myself, wife and the kids.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2009)

Just another run-of-the-mill, amazingly handsome, slightly overweight, balding redneck with a goatee and a gar.


----------



## crackerdave (Jul 29, 2009)

Nice bow - did you make it?


----------



## The AmBASSaDEER (Jul 29, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just another run-of-the-mill, amazingly handsome, slightly overweight, balding redneck with a goatee and a gar.



 there are alotta them floating around here..


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jul 29, 2009)

Crackerdave, yeah, that's an old beater ash selfbow that I use for bowfishing. One of the first bows I made many years ago, but it still shoots good. 

AmBassaDeer, I'd hate to see somebody try to pick any particular one of us out of a lineup of typical GON members...


----------



## markantony57 (Jul 30, 2009)

first pic is me, then next my wife, then my oldest daughter, then my other daughter, and then daddy and the girls.


----------



## FX Jenkins (Jul 30, 2009)

NCHillbilly said:


> Just another run-of-the-mill, amazingly handsome, slightly overweight, balding redneck with a goatee and a gar.





about describes me to a T....


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## jkdodge (Jul 13, 2010)

*The King Family*

This is a few photos of my Family.

This is Jason and Andrew opening day this year, Andrews first trip to the woods. I was a proud dad he sat for 2 hours without saying a word.

Next photo is me and my beautiful wife Tabitha, Next is me and my daughter Anna,

Next photo of my step boys Zane and Seth some of you might remember the boy in the wheel chair. That is Micheal the kid we did the Handicap hunt for a few years ago.  I am a blessed man to have my kids and a  wife that loves me.  Also thankful for the friendships I have found on here.


----------



## Bill Mc (Jul 13, 2010)

I'm me.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Jul 13, 2010)

I look just like my avatar..


----------



## Seth carter (Jul 13, 2010)

me after todays haircut


----------



## david w. (Jul 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> Here, ya`ll have a laugh, at my expense.
> 
> 
> This don`t happen much.



Pimp!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nicodemus (Jul 13, 2010)

david13 said:


> Pimp!!!!!!!!!





There was a pistol in one boot, a knife in the other. And a knife in my front right pocket.

And I was somewhat uncomfortable...


----------



## david w. (Jul 13, 2010)

Nicodemus said:


> There was a pistol in one boot, a knife in the other. And a knife in my front right pocket.
> 
> And I was somewhat uncomfortable...



You were ready to go.


----------



## virgil (Jul 13, 2010)

*me and my sweetheart*


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Jul 14, 2010)

One of me from 2007!!


Not much has changed since then besides a little more grey in my beard!!


----------



## Rip Steele (Jul 14, 2010)

Me, wife, and my two girls


----------



## GONoob (Jul 14, 2010)

Deals Gap





Left is me




Other hobby


----------



## BBQBOSS (Jul 14, 2010)

Man that is one large wiener dog!


----------



## Tomboy Boots (Jul 14, 2010)

jkdodge said:


> Some of you might remember the boy in the wheel chair. That is Micheal the kid we did the Handicap hunt for a few years ago.



I think I remember the tree that buck is tied off to  Seems like southwoodshunter and I got well acquainted with that tree in some freezing weather after dark last year! That was a great thing everyone did for Micheal and I'm sure he will never forget it


----------



## shakey gizzard (Jul 24, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 24, 2012)

Me








My bestfriend and I






It happens lol






09' xmas photo? Mom, step dad, brian, Melinda and I






we're twins...lol





ringooo ;]


----------



## Resica (Jul 24, 2012)

What happened to your lower lip?


----------



## Jeff C. (Jul 24, 2012)

shakey gizzard said:


> Bump!





Turtle post!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Jul 24, 2012)

Resica said:


> What happened to your lower lip?



Watch it! Hankus and Megs are cyber dating


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Jul 24, 2012)

Resica said:


> What happened to your lower lip?



She got a bream hook in it.



hdm03 said:


> Watch it! Hankus and Megs are cyber dating


----------



## Resica (Jul 24, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> Watch it! Hankus and Megs are cyber dating


----------



## Megs840 (Jul 24, 2012)

Resica said:


> What happened to your lower lip?



Got a needle pierced through it.



hdm03 said:


> Watch it! Hankus and Megs are cyber dating



Do tell, what is this "cyber dating" ;]



Workin2Hunt said:


> She got a bream hook in it.
> 
> Too small, actually ;p


----------



## Resica (Jul 24, 2012)

Megs840 said:


> Got a needle pierced through it.


----------



## Crickett (Jul 24, 2012)

Jeff C. said:


> Turtle post!!!



What's a turtle post?


----------



## Resica (Jul 24, 2012)

It's a post a post turtle sits on, I think


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 4, 2012)

Is mean kitty part of the family?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 4, 2012)

Resica said:


> It's a post a post turtle sits on, I think


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

That was my favorite pic!


----------



## gatitan21 (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That was my favorite pic!




blame the guy above you! lol


----------



## jbird1 (Oct 4, 2012)

DSGB said:


> Poof!


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> That was my favorite pic!



Def. my fav. family pics


----------



## Gator Done (Oct 4, 2012)

My bride and me.. Fishing in the Keys..


----------



## markantony57 (Oct 4, 2012)

here's a recent one of the wife and me after a morning of hunting.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)




----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



Might wanna wax yo upper lip before you take a picture next time.....


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


>



Ewes HAWT!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Ewes HAWT!



You wanna to take me to da Golden Corral tonight?


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You wanna to take me to da Golden Corral tonight?



Yep.  Kinda like ridin a moped.  You'll do it but just won't tell anybody.   

Better get there early so's ther'll be enough food.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 4, 2012)

pstrahin said:


> Yep.  Kinda like ridin a moped.  You'll do it but just won't tell anybody.
> 
> Better get there early so's ther'll be enough food.



I like to stick my fingers in that chocolate fountain and lick them


----------



## pstrahin (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I like to stick my fingers in that chocolate fountain and lick them



  

people in the office are lookin at me funny.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> I like to stick my fingers in that chocolate fountain and lick them



 bustin out the schticky faingers......


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Yep....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

Here's a pic of me from the FPG this past weekend.


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a pic of me from the FPG this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 691389



 Is the shawl just for camping or what homes?

Hankus coulda used them morracassins for crappie corks.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a pic of me from the FPG this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 691389



da mini messican........


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

KYBOWHUNTER said:


> da mini messican........





BreamReaper said:


> Is the shawl just for camping or what homes?
> 
> Hankus coulda used them morracassins for crappie corks.



Why y'all wanna be dissin me? Buncha rude rednecks..


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Dood youde look killer with your feet velcrowed to my dash.


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 4, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Dood youde look killer with your feet velcrowed to my dash.



First you'd have to rip out those pink dingleberries and MC Hammer doll you have in there.


----------



## Hornet22 (Oct 4, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Here's a pic of me from the FPG this past weekend.
> 
> View attachment 691389



Soooooo much self moderation. But with that pic, Miglet is perfect. How ya'll doo'in


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Soooooo much self moderation. But with that pic, Miglet is perfect. How ya'll doo'in





Just right to sit a beer on top his hat . . .


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Hornet22 said:


> Soooooo much self moderation. But with that pic, Miglet is perfect. How ya'll doo'in



 Ya'll give it up fo Miglet!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 4, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> Ya'll give it up fo Miglet!


miglet............


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

This turtle posted dead thread has officially been jacked cmown.


----------



## crappiedex (Oct 4, 2012)

I think miglet done R-U-N-O-F-T


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 4, 2012)

Miglet's old, probably napping in his chair muttering obscenities about Obama . . .


----------



## BreamReaper (Oct 4, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miglet's old, probably napping in his chair muttering obscenities about Obama . . .



what a creep 

ya know he'd be handy to put side the couch end. just rite height, flip the sombrero, fill wit salsa an chips. hold my drank in his hand.


----------



## UK bowhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

BreamReaper said:


> what a creep
> 
> ya know he'd be handy to put side the couch end. just rite height, flip the sombrero, fill wit salsa an chips. hold my drank in his hand.



Think we could call him miglet the little FPG gnome.....


----------



## Miguel Cervantes (Oct 5, 2012)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miglet's old, probably napping in his chair muttering obscenities about Obama . . .



Coming from the face lifted grandpa....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 5, 2012)

Miguel Cervantes said:


> Coming from the face lifted grandpa....






Rockin grandpa, thank-you . . .


----------



## 7 point (Oct 5, 2012)

hears me


----------



## Showman (Oct 5, 2012)

*Rock'n & Roll'n Grandpa*


----------



## stringmusic (Oct 5, 2012)

hdm03 said:


> You wanna to take me to da Golden Corral tonight?



You got any plans this weekend? I was gonna see.... um.... if..... you.... maybe..... wanted.... to go..... to.... ummmm.... maybe... Hendersons in Covington to eat some do-do filled pig parts.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 5, 2012)

stringmusic said:


> You got any plans this weekend? I was gonna see.... um.... if..... you.... maybe..... wanted.... to go..... to.... ummmm.... maybe... Hendersons in Covington to eat some do-do filled pig parts.



Let's do it big boy!


----------



## mattech (Aug 4, 2014)

We have new members now.


----------



## Smokey (Aug 4, 2014)

Yep new members and a lot of long time members who may look a little different than they did 6 years ago when this thread started!


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

Me, Keebs & MrsH22.....sometime last year.....I think


----------



## rydert (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me, Keebs & MrsH22.....sometime last year.....I think



dang....well hello there ladies


----------



## Keebs (Aug 4, 2014)

rydert said:


> dang....well hello there ladies


----------



## Da Possum (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me, Keebs & MrsH22.....sometime last year.....I think



Ya'll tell yourselves I said hey......you'll know what it means


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Aug 4, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Me, Keebs & MrsH22.....sometime last year.....I think



So let me guess...........You are the short one!!.........


----------



## Crickett (Aug 4, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> So let me guess...........You are the short one!!.........



 Yep! 

Oh.....forgot


----------



## Quepos1 (Aug 5, 2014)

*Nice Porn Stash There/*



greg tench said:


> my daughter and myself at  our favorite place !!!                                                                                            View attachment 132458



lol


----------



## rydert (Aug 5, 2014)

Quepos1 said:


> lol



do what?.....


----------



## mudracing101 (Aug 5, 2014)




----------



## Dub (Aug 5, 2014)

I'm fool over our dogs.  Huge part of the family life.




















20 years ago:


----------



## mattech (Aug 5, 2014)

You got a tounge like gene simmons^^^^^


----------



## Crickett (Aug 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> You got a tounge like gene simmons^^^^^


----------



## Dub (Aug 5, 2014)

mattech said:


> You got a tounge like gene simmons^^^^^





It get's longer when tequila is involved.








Crickett said:


>


----------



## Buzz (Aug 5, 2014)

Buzz said:


> This is me:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dern - 6 years later I'm about half the size I used to be.  That's what too many years of powerlifting and 40+ year old joints will do to you!


----------



## 7 point (Aug 5, 2014)

Heres me and Dad hunting.


----------



## mark-7mag (Aug 5, 2014)

Me and the youngest


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 27, 2016)

Dubs tounge scared me


----------



## mattech (Jan 27, 2016)

Can we start a what does your wife look like thread?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 27, 2016)

mattech said:


> Can we start a what does your wife look like thread?



LOL
people will lie.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 27, 2016)

mattech said:


> Can we start a what does your wife look like thread?



Sure. You go first.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 27, 2016)

My wife look good in camo. Her pics are in here.


----------



## mattech (Jan 27, 2016)

elfiii said:


> Sure. You go first.



Here


...


----------



## oops1 (Jan 27, 2016)

Oh my!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 27, 2016)

mattech said:


> You got a tounge like gene simmons^^^^^


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 27, 2016)

Wow!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 27, 2016)

She sure is purty Matt


----------

